# Sony Walkman, Akkudauer!



## Natschlaus (30. Januar 2006)

Hi,
wollt mal fragen wie lang so der Akku bei euch hält(beim neuesten Walkman).
Bei mir nämlich nur so 4 Stunden und das kann ja nicht sein(laut Anleitung 29Stunden).
Ich hör MP3's(128kb glaub ich), wechsel oft Lieder und hab Bildschirmhelligkeit auf Maximum(15 downtime bis display abgeschaltet wird).
MFg, waKKa


----------



## PreasT (30. Januar 2006)

Wakka am 30.01.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wollt mal fragen wie lang so der Akku bei euch hält(beim neuesten Walkman).
> Bei mir nämlich nur so 4 Stunden und das kann ja nicht sein(laut Anleitung 29Stunden).
> Ich hör MP3's(128kb glaub ich), wechsel oft Lieder und hab Bildschirmhelligkeit auf Maximum(15 downtime bis display abgeschaltet wird).
> MFg, waKKa



Also zu der Zeit, zu dem ich einen Walkman hatte, hat man da eigentlich meistens Casetten rein getan, und keine MP3s   

Aber falls dein Akku wirklich nur 4std. anstatt angegebenen 29std. hält, würde ich ersmal nochma in der Anleitung nachgucken, und falls da nix zu finden ist mit akku usw. würde ich das ding zurück geben bzw. umtauschen oder garantie oder sonst was, denn das sind dann ja doch ein paar Stunden zu wenig   

MFG

PreasT


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2006)

die herstellerangaben sind immer "bis zu" und abhänig von der verwendeten batterie und dem hörverhalten.

- ja lauter, desto mehr strom verbauchst du
- jede aktion wie lied vor oder lauter/leiser machen verbaucht auch etwas strom
- je öfter und heller du das display nutzt, desto mehr strom verbrauchst du
- eine mignon mit 2400 echten mAh hält natürlich viel länger als eine mit 800 mAh nennwert und nur 600 echten mAh... 
- je öfter und unregelmäßiger du nen akku auflädst (zB oft nach laden, obwohl noch halbvoll), desto schlechter wird er
- je nach ladegreät ist der akku evtl. gar nicht voll. wenn es so einen zB in 5 teile unterteolten ladebalken gibt, dann heißt "letzter balken" nicht unedingt "voll", sondern nur "lade gerade die letzten 20%"



was genau für ein modell hast du denn, wie alt und welche batterien?


----------



## Firefoxxx (30. Januar 2006)

PreasT am 30.01.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 30.01.2006 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@preast: die sony mp 3 player haeißen auch walkman!

@wakka: tja wieso kaufst du dir keinen ipod, ich hab meinen schon seit nem jahr und kann noch immer 15 stunden mit ner akkuladung durchhören, und wenn der akku nicht mehr will gehste einfach in dein nächstes applestore und lässt ihn dir für 30 euro einschicken und den akku tauschen!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2006)

Firefoxxx am 30.01.2006 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> @wakka: tja wieso kaufst du dir keinen ipod, ich hab meinen schon seit nem jahr und kann noch immer 15 stunden mit ner akkuladung durchhören, und wenn der akku nicht mehr will gehste einfach in dein nächstes applestore und lässt ihn dir für 30 euro einschicken und den akku tauschen!


 tja, oder nen creative muvo, der läuft auch 15std, aber sogar mit ganz stinknormalen micro-akkus, die du auch in ein paar sekunden selber wechseln kannst und in irgendeinem externen ladegerät laden kannst, ohne dass du den player während des aufladens nicht nutzen kannst... und schon gar nicht musst du den erst einschicken *gröhl*, nur damit der akku gewechselt wird...


----------



## Firefoxxx (30. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 30.01.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Firefoxxx am 30.01.2006 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach ja und wie viel speicher hat der nochmal? 2 gigabyte, da bleib ich lieber bei meinem 60 gigabyte ipod der ne verdammt schnelle festplatte hat!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2006)

Firefoxxx am 30.01.2006 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja und wie viel speicher hat der nochmal? 2 gigabyte, da bleib ich lieber bei meinem 60 gigabyte ipod der ne verdammt schnelle festplatte hat!


 ich red von der flashvariante. das versteh ich echt nicht, wie man da zum ipod greifen kann.

und auch bei den "großen": wer braucht unterwegs schon 60GB? selbst für den urlaub reichen 2-4GB dicke...


----------



## Natschlaus (31. Januar 2006)

Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst oder? Ihr macht mich hier auch noch fertig weil ich den Walkman gekauft habe, der 1. billiger ist(250euro), 2. 20 GB Speicher hat, 3. eine längere Akkudauer(bei mir halt warsch. defekt) und 4. eine besser Klangqualität??
Das kanns ja nicht sein.
Danke, waKKa
Ps.: Modell: NW-A3000(20GB, 205Euro).


----------



## dr34mfight3r (31. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 30.01.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Firefoxxx am 30.01.2006 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ab 14 Tagen Urlaub, währen mir 2-4 GB auch zu wenig.



Außerdem geht es eigentlich um Festplattenplayer und nicht um Flashsticks.

Ipod rulez.


----------



## PreasT (31. Januar 2006)

Wakka am 31.01.2006 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist jetzt nicht euer Ernst oder? Ihr macht mich hier auch noch fertig weil ich den Walkman gekauft habe, der 1. billiger ist(250euro), 2. 20 GB Speicher hat, 3. eine längere Akkudauer(bei mir halt warsch. defekt) und 4. eine besser Klangqualität??
> Das kanns ja nicht sein.
> Danke, waKKa
> Ps.: Modell: NW-A3000(20GB, 205Euro).



also... 
1. iPods sind STOCK SCHWUL 
2. Sony iss ne scheiss marke

*wegrenn*


----------



## ripitall (31. Januar 2006)

Herbboy am 30.01.2006 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> die herstellerangaben sind immer "bis zu" und abhänig von der verwendeten batterie und dem hörverhalten.
> 
> - ja lauter, desto mehr strom verbauchst du
> - jede aktion wie lied vor oder lauter/leiser machen verbaucht auch etwas strom
> ...




Ich hatte mal kurz so ne "Kindey-Bohne" von Sony. Und die Akku-Laufzeit war genial, die angegebenen 36 Stunden hat das Ding locker geschafft, imho sogar noch mehr. 

Hab ne übrigens nur wieder weggeschickt, weil mir die Software zum Füllen des Players komplett gegen den Strich ging


----------



## HanFred (31. Januar 2006)

PreasT am 31.01.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. iPods sind STOCK SCHWUL


mir doch egal, was die sexuelle ausrichtung meines MP3players ist, ich hör musik damit und hab keinen sex mit ihm.


----------



## ripitall (31. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 31.01.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 31.01.2006 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein iPod hat mich auch noch nicht angesprungen   


PS: Wetten er hat nicht die monetären Mittel für nen IPOD


----------



## PreasT (31. Januar 2006)

ripitall am 31.01.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 31.01.2006 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   




> PS: Wetten er hat nicht die monetären Mittel für nen IPOD



Tjoa du hast recht, atm bin ich wirklich etwas knapp bei kasse, aber das liegt auch nur daran, das ich mir erst nen Fernseher gekauft habe  . Aber auch wenn ich die Kohle hätte, und so einen teuren MP3 player kaufen würde, wäre es GANZ SICHER nicht der iPod


----------



## ripitall (31. Januar 2006)

PreasT am 31.01.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjoa du hast recht, atm bin ich wirklich etwas knapp bei kasse, aber das liegt auch nur daran, das ich mir erst nen Fernseher gekauft habe  . Aber auch wenn ich die Kohle hätte, und so einen teuren MP3 player kaufen würde, wäre es GANZ SICHER nicht der iPod


----------



## TheNightShadow (1. Februar 2006)

dr34mfight3r am 31.01.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.01.2006 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pro 1GB sind das ca 200 Lieder(à lied ~ 5 mb). WTF, was machst du im Urlaub?

@Topic 
würd den WM umtauschen.

PS den IPod halte ich inzwischen für überschätzt.


----------



## ananas45 (3. Februar 2006)

Firefoxxx am 30.01.2006 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 30.01.2006 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ipod tss .

Ich weiß coh als ich mir damals den musik aus Ipod musste der Bassabfall war ja grauenhaft      . Und außerdem: Ich zahl doch nicht 100€ Aufpreis für die weiße Farbe  !"


----------



## lordblizzard (3. Februar 2006)

Also was ist denn das hier für ein iPod pro-kontra Geflame hier?!

Fakt ist:
-Der iPod hat eine sehr komfortable Bedienung und dank seiner grossen Beliebtheit auch eine grosse Community.
-Der Akku des iPods lässt sich nicht auswechseln (bzw. muss eingesendet werden, damit Apple das macht) und ist ausserdem nicht gerade der billigste MP3 Player. 
-Die Soundqualität ist sicher auch nicht die beste, die in dem Preissegment erhältlich ist, aber keineswegs schlecht. Das selbe gilt auch für die Akkulaufzeit.

Jeder muss diese Vor- und Nachteile selber abwägen und jeder setzt andere Prioritäten.

Damit sollte das Thema iPod wohl erledigt sein  

@topic: Hast du den Player schon ein paar mal geladen und wieder komplett entladen? Hast du ihn beim ersten Mal voll aufgeladen?


----------



## Natschlaus (4. Februar 2006)

lordblizzard am 03.02.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was ist denn das hier für ein iPod pro-kontra Geflame hier?!
> 
> Fakt ist:
> -Der iPod hat eine sehr komfortable Bedienung und dank seiner grossen Beliebtheit auch eine grosse Community.
> ...



Ja ich hab ihn gleich nach erhalt komplett aufgeladen und inzwischen schon 4-5 mal aufgeladen. Ich lass ihn jetzt mal durchlaufen und stopp die Zeit. Vielleicht hälts ja jetzt so lang.
Mfg, waKKa


----------

